# Red alert day France 1st June



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

For those travelling south of Paris Wednesday 1st June has been declared a red alert re travelling on the roads apparently,


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

What's that then?


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Serious traffic they say, Combined with some public services on strike


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh boy.
I am supposed to be picking up friends from Florida who will be coming via the Tunnel, Gare de Nord, St. Lazare and out to Valognes. 

Hope they manage to make the connections or I will be waiting a long time.

Ray.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I can find nothing on the web about this. As we will be travelling south of Paris on that day would appreciate some additional information. Source or link perhaps? Thank you


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Ray apparently next Saturday is another red alert day? Simon Calder was on BBC news saying that traffic is expected to be hurrendous,


----------



## lydgate (May 17, 2005)

Thursday 2nd June is a Public Holiday in France , Ascension Day, so the Friday will be taken as a holiday by many to make a long weekend.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks John.
We get spoilt with the lack of traffic here and complain when we get behind a tractor.. :roll: :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

JackieP said:


> I can find nothing on the web about this. As we will be travelling south of Paris on that day would appreciate some additional information. Source or link perhaps? Thank you


jackie it was on the BBC news this morning, travel editor Simon Calder was warning of the traffic disruption, I am sure if you log onto BBC news there will be a link or reference to it

cheers


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Source*



JackieP said:


> I can find nothing on the web about this. As we will be travelling south of Paris on that day would appreciate some additional information. Source or link perhaps? Thank you


Click Here

Or here


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Argh. I'm on kindle and cant followlinks. Would someone mind opening link and cutting and pasting. Thank you very much.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JackieP said:


> Argh. I'm on kindle and cant followlinks. Would someone mind opening link and cutting and pasting. Thank you very much.


http://www.bison-fute.equipement.gouv.fr/en/IMG/pdf/TRAFFIC_FORCASTS_-doc_2011_cle1d7548.pdf

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's an image Jackie, so you probably still wouldn't see it.

It's just a calendar with the days where extra congestion is anticipated marked in different colours, according to the severity.

Easiest thing is to look at the French Bank Holidays, since that gives the same information. :wink:

•Sunday 1 May - Labour Day (Fête du Travail) 
•Sunday 8 May - VE Day - WWII Victory Day (Fête de la Victoire 1945).
•Thursday 2 June - Ascension Day (Ascension catholique).
•Sunday 12 June - Whit Sunday (Pentecôte).
•Monday 13 June - Whit Monday (Lundi de Pentecôte).

•Thursday 14 July - Bastille Day (Fête nationale).

•Monday 15 August - Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary (Assomption).
•Tuesday 1 November - All Saints' Day (Toussaint).

•Friday 11 November - Armistice Day (Armistice 1918).
•Sunday 25 December - Christmas Day (Noël).

Dave


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

On a kindle you can't open links or download files..pdf or othereise. I'm still in the dark. If you can just give the address of the pages I can reype it to find the article.. Sorry to be a pain but we are on time critical return for boat and need to know what we're potentially up against. tHanks again.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> It's an image Jackie, so you probably still wouldn't see it.
> 
> It's just a calendar with the days where extra congestion is anticipated marked in different colours, according to the severity.
> 
> ...


Ok, hyperventilating slightly now, Dave, would this mean that on the 14th July, the vets would not be open, or if they were, at a price???? We are taking our dog on his first French holiday and have the ferry booked for the 15th July at 4pm, so worming/frontline need to be done on the 14th July! I hope that you are going to say that no of course the vets will be open as normal...and not have your fingers crossed behind your back!


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

leltel said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > It's an image Jackie, so you probably still wouldn't see it.
> ...


Y0u will be very lucky to find a vet open on Bastille Day.In fact you will be lucky to fine anything open on this day.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Bu**er,
Going over Tuesday morning and coming back Saturday. The calendar shows heavy traffic forecast on Sunday, not Saturday.
Mind you, last time we were there for a public holiday, the French now seem to do the same as the Brits; hit the shops. You couldn't move in the Hypermarkets.
Gerry


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh poo, change of ferry needed now then. Thank you


----------

